# Fly size



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Which FF's are bigger and can all dart frogs eat the bigger ones? I don't want to end up having to breed *both* sizes of FF's.

Also, I heard of someone breeding or trying to breed small flightless house flies. Anyone have any info?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Sub-adults of any species of dart frogs available will take D. hydei. I recommend culturing both species as they have different life cycles, so are conveniently available for feeding at different times if you stagger them. I also think diversity of food items is a great thing. It's no more work to culture 2 or 3 types of fruit flies than just one...
j


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Considering both flies are raised exclusively on the same media, is there any nutrional benefit to offering both types? Behaviorally, frogs may apprecite some diversity, but I am curious as to the nutritional differences (negligible is my guess) between the two.

Josh


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*My 2 cents*

Culturing both kinds isn't difficult. I think Justin's point may be that in addition to fruit flies, pinhead or 1 week old crickets would be appropriate. You also want some rice flour beetle larva, and springtails (if they will take them). 
Dave


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

JoshKaptur said:


> Considering both flies are raised exclusively on the same media, is there any nutrional benefit to offering both types? Behaviorally, frogs may apprecite some diversity, but I am curious as to the nutritional differences (negligible is my guess) between the two.
> 
> Josh


Even given the same media, different species are going to have different nutritional values to them. Remember, goats, sheep, and cattle are all grazed on essentially the same thing but have different fatrotein:carbohydrate values for their meat. Their mineral and micronutrient values are going to be different as well. It all has to do with tthe genetic makeup of the species and their capability to assimilate particular compounds from a base material (i.e. grass and water). 

Agreed, the stomach contents of both are going to be identical, but there is more to a feeder than its stomach content.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2004)

Jared,

D. hydei is the larger fly. D. buzzatti is a little smaller and D. melanogastor is yet smaller. 

There are several distinct lines of melanogastor that vary some what in size. The wingless variety is currently the smallest line available while Turkish Gliders are the largest. 

Derek


----------

